# Repairs in a travel trailer.



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 20, 2017)

Where can I find a replacement doorknob like this?

Also, how can I replace one cabinet door? I don't think they sell them like that.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 20, 2017)

For the lock your best bet is a trailer repair facility.

For the cabinet door, contact the trailer mfg., you can look on-line, or take the door to a local cabinet shop, which may b e able to replicate it.


----------



## joecaption (Oct 21, 2017)

The knob looks like one for a screen door.
http://www.homedepot.com/s/screen%20door%20knob?NCNI-5


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 21, 2017)

Is there a way to put plywood in front of the cabinet where the door is and have it not look bad?

Also, had a tub leak. Any idea how to patch all this floor?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 21, 2017)

Also, I have a 6" x 6" hole in plywood floor in other part of trailer. It's in a corner with nothing to attach to on 2 sides. How do I patch that? I could get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 21, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Is there a way to put plywood in front of the cabinet where the door is and have it not look bad?



Leave it open and when you advertise it for rent, put some small artificial flowers in the space, and if it's mentioned, tell them it's left open to display decorative glassware.

What about the drawer in the bathroom?



farmerjohn1324 said:


> Also, had a tub leak. Any idea how to patch all this floor?



Any hrdw. vendor will have decorative vinyl trim for around the tub.

The floor looks place-n-press tile so just clean it up and either add more or replace it all.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 21, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Also, I have a 6" x 6" hole in plywood floor in other part of trailer. It's in a corner with nothing to attach to on 2 sides. How do I patch that? I could get a picture tomorrow.



You should cut the floor and find the joist for support and repair from their.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 22, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> You should cut the floor and find the joist for support and repair from their.



There's no joists in the corner.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 22, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Leave it open and when you advertise it for rent, put some small artificial flowers in the space, and if it's mentioned, tell them it's left open to display decorative glassware.
> 
> What about the drawer in the bathroom?
> 
> ...



I'm talking about replacing the bits of soggy plywood I had to rip out. It's next to a wall, so nothing to support it with.

If I don't put something down here (red), I have nothing to stick the tile to.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 22, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> There's no joists in the corner.



The floors and walls are supported somewhere.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 22, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I'm talking about replacing the bits of soggy plywood I had to rip out. It's next to a wall, so nothing to support it with.
> 
> If I don't put something down here (red), I have nothing to stick the tile to.



You'll need to crawl under there and find the support mechanism and work from there.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 22, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> You'll need to crawl under there and find the support mechanism and work from there.



Do you mean crawl under the trailer?


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 22, 2017)

Exactly, it's an amplification of the term "gopher".


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 24, 2017)

I also have to replace these decades old pieces of plastic that were on the outside of cabinet doors. Nothing at HD or Lowe's comes close to matching.

What to do?


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 24, 2017)

Change all of them to the same new material, so nothing to match, but all the same.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 24, 2017)

Lexan is not cheap but it looks and acts like glass but not breakable. And cuts with a saw like wood.
https://www.homedepot.com/b/Building-Materials-Glass-Plastic-Sheets/LEXAN/N-5yc1vZbrdgZ5tg


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 25, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Change all of them to the same new material, so nothing to match, but all the same.



Yea. Problem is there's nothing dark tinted. These hid the contents of the cabinet. Nothing at HD or Lowe's will do that.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 25, 2017)

Then do the same thing cabinet vendors have been doing for years, cut a piece of paneling and fit it into the recess in the doors.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Then do the same thing cabinet vendors have been doing for years, cut a piece of paneling and fit it into the recess in the doors.



A piece of bead board might look good.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 25, 2017)

Or wallpaper the insert. The variety is only limited by your imagination.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 25, 2017)

Plexiglass and auto window tint maybe?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 25, 2017)

It is called textured poly carbonate
http://www.exceliteplas.com/procategory/textured-polycarbonate-sheet/


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 25, 2017)

OR, opaque ceiling panels, which are sold at almost every hdw. store.


----------



## havasu (Oct 25, 2017)

If you want to "class it up", you could cut "glue chip" glass panels to fit within the doors. They are similar looking to the opaque panels Snoony wrote about above, but are actually glass. I had tons of it when I built stained glass.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 27, 2017)

These can look pretty cool:
https://www.homedepot.com/s/metal%20sheets?NCNI-5


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 27, 2017)

...or some of these:
https://www.homedepot.com/s/window%20tints?NCNI-5


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 28, 2017)

How do I seal around this tub? I think it's wood paneling and think that the gap may be too wide for standard silicone caulk to seal.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 28, 2017)

1st clean it, then there are any number of self-adhesive vinyl moldings.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 28, 2017)

If it is wood paneling around the tub, don't you think you should address that first?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 28, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> If it is wood paneling around the tub, don't you think you should address that first?



You mean replace the whole paneling? With what? I'm not trying to turn something simple into something complicated.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 28, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> You mean replace the whole paneling? With what? I'm not trying to turn something simple into something complicated.



When you put the tube of caulk into the caulking gun and cut the tube off, make sure you cut it off up close to the gun. You want the hole for the stuff to shoot out to be at least a half inch. That way when you pour the coal to it will fill that gap up fast. I would allow 3 to 4 weeks for it to cure being so thick. Thats a good thing as the wood will have a chance to dry out. Then slap on a good heavy coat of some thick exterior house paint over the wood. 

Cheap and dirty is the way to go with a rental Alumdominium.    :thbup:


----------



## HandymanHawaii (Oct 28, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Where can I find a replacement doorknob like this?
> 
> Also, how can I replace one cabinet door? I don't think they sell them like that.



you know the drill" get online and do a web search '''' also try to get a description of this


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 28, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> When you put the tube of caulk into the caulking gun and cut the tube off, make sure you cut it off up close to the gun. You want the hole for the stuff to shoot out to be at least a half inch. That way when you pour the coal to it will fill that gap up fast. I would allow 3 to 4 weeks for it to cure being so thick. Thats a good thing as the wood will have a chance to dry out. Then slap on a good heavy coat of some thick exterior house paint over the wood.
> 
> Cheap and dirty is the way to go with a rental Alumdominium.    :thbup:



In the first photo of post #4 you can see where the corner moulding stops above the tub. Originally they used a moulding similar to covebase.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 28, 2017)

You're absolutely right. You can go ahead with caulking that gap. I recommend Silly Putty, because it will last about as long as wood walls in a shower.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 29, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> You're absolutely right. You can go ahead with caulking that gap. I recommend Silly Putty, because it will last about as long as wood walls in a shower.



I'll caulk it, tape it, then put sticky vinyl moulding.

Those wood walls have presumably been there for 2 decades.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 29, 2017)

Use POLYSEAMSEAL.

Silicone works best 20' deep in a landfill, unopened.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 29, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I'll caulk it, tape it, then put sticky vinyl moulding.
> 
> Those wood walls have presumably been there for 2 decades.



Sounds like a plan. 

Next question.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 30, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Next question.



What kind of caulk and tape for a wet area though? Lol.

I hate asking such obvious questions on here, but the employees at the big box stores are surprisingly clueless.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 30, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> You're absolutely right. You can go ahead with caulking that gap. I recommend Silly Putty, because it will last about as long as wood walls in a shower.



I guess this is sarcastic, right?

It's very hard to understand sarcasm over the Internet.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 30, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> What kind of caulk and tape for a wet area though? Lol.
> 
> I hate asking such obvious questions on here, but the employees at the big box stores are surprisingly clueless.



Use POLYSEAMSEAL.

Here's an example, it's in the bath section. You are working on a bathroom, correct; https://www.homedepot.com/p/Swan-96...oulding-in-Tahiti-Ivory-CM-2096-059/202802480


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 31, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Use POLYSEAMSEAL.
> 
> Here's an example, it's in the bath section. You are working on a bathroom, correct; https://www.homedepot.com/p/Swan-96...oulding-in-Tahiti-Ivory-CM-2096-059/202802480



Polyseamseal is a type of caulk, correct?

Cause the link you sent was for a moulding


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 31, 2017)

Stop by HD and take a tour thru the paint and caulking dept., on your way to the bath section, or try google.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 31, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Stop by HD and take a tour thru the paint and caulking dept., on your way to the bath section, or try google.



What type of tape should I put over the Polyseamseal caulk before I put the vinyl moulding on? Or is tape unnecessary?


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 31, 2017)

Tape creates a film that will fail.

The molding is self-adhesive, so allow the POLY to take a set before you apply.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Nov 2, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Tape creates a film that will fail.
> 
> The molding is self-adhesive, so allow the POLY to take a set before you apply.




I used Polyseamseal. That part is fine. I can't find any vinyl mouldings like has been mentioned in this forum. The only vinyl mouldings they sell at HD are way too heavy.

What should I use for this?


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 2, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I used Polyseamseal. That part is fine. I can't find any vinyl mouldings like has been mentioned in this forum. The only vinyl mouldings they sell at HD are way too heavy.
> 
> What should I use for this?



The moulding mentioned in post #40, is 1/2" by 1-1/4", when installed as directed you should not have a vertical or horizontal exposure of more the 5/8", each way.

If it's not available in a store, it's available on-line.

Here is another product; https://www.homedepot.com/s/2.5%22%20cove%20base?NCNI-5


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Nov 2, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> The moulding mentioned in post #40, is 1/2" by 1-1/4", when installed as directed you should not have a vertical or horizontal exposure of more the 5/8", each way.
> 
> If it's not available in a store, it's available on-line.
> 
> Here is another product; https://www.homedepot.com/s/2.5%22%20cove%20base?NCNI-5



Okay. Are you sure the 2.5" cove base would not be too heavy for that wood wall?


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 2, 2017)

Lowe's has some that is decorative while HD just has the plain.

The product is sold in roles and 4' lengths, and are returnable should you change your mind.

It's in the flooring dept. at both locations.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Nov 2, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Lowe's has some that is decorative while HD just has the plain.
> 
> The product is sold in roles and 4' lengths, and are returnable should you change your mind.
> 
> It's in the flooring dept. at both locations.



You're talking about 2.5" tall cove base, correct?


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes.

Lowe's has a variety including this; https://www.lowes.com/pd/FLEXCO-Tub-Moulding-1-in-x-60-in-Vinyl-Bathtub-Moulding/3022464


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Nov 4, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Yes.
> 
> Lowe's has a variety including this; https://www.lowes.com/pd/FLEXCO-Tub-Moulding-1-in-x-60-in-Vinyl-Bathtub-Moulding/3022464



Is wall base and cove base the same thing? Everything on the shelves says wall base. Do I have any other option because is this stuff even meant to go in tubs? I think it's for interior walls, but not bathtubs. Is there any product specifically for bathtubs?

Something like this?...

https://m.lowes.com/pd/FLEXCO-Tub-Moulding-1-5-in-x-60-in-Vinyl-Bathtub-Moulding/3022466

Except if you look at the picture, there already is bathtub moulding and the leaks are coming from above that. I'm not sure if I can add more because of the corner bend in the moulding.

What should I use to seal that wood permanently?

This is an old pic. There is now Polyseamseal where the cracks are.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 5, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Is wall base and cove base the same thing?



Life is a dance, you learn as you go; Not necessarily and in part it depends upon what it is composed from.Vinyl, rubber/ized and plastic can be used around a tub, with the specific adhesive.



farmerjohn1324 said:


> Everything on the shelves says wall base. Do I have any other option because is this stuff even meant to go in tubs? I think it's for interior walls, but not bathtubs. Is there any product specifically for bathtubs?



Life is a dance, you learn as you go; You've been afforded numerous examples so it's now time to start your trial and error process, we, collectively, can't hold your hand.



farmerjohn1324 said:


> Something like this?...
> 
> https://m.lowes.com/pd/FLEXCO[B]-Tub-Moulding-1-5-in-x-60-in-Vinyl-Bathtub-Moulding/3022466[/B]





farmerjohn1324 said:


> Except if you look at the picture, there already is bathtub moulding and the leaks are coming from above that.



Which should have been removed, the paneling thoroughly cleaned, then caulked.



farmerjohn1324 said:


> I'm not sure if I can add more because of the corner bend in the moulding.



That installation, is at best "ship-shod" and should have been removed.



farmerjohn1324 said:


> What should I use to seal that wood permanently?



By correctly installing, or hiring the installation done of which ever trim you elect to have installed.*And periodically inspecting and correcting.*


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 10, 2018)

How should I cover these caulked spots on the shower wall? They were screw holes. The rest is wallpaper, but Home Depot/Lowe's don't sell wallpaper anymore.

And how can I add a door to this hallway. It has a track already, but I don't think they sell a "soft" door to fit at any of the stores. They only sell "hard" folding doors like bifold doors and that's not what I want.


----------



## tuffy (Feb 10, 2018)

You might try a travel trailer supply company or retailer. Or you could put paneling up in the bath room. for the door google it you might get lucky.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 10, 2018)

tuffy said:


> You might try a travel trailer supply company or retailer. Or you could put paneling up in the bath room. for the door google it you might get lucky.



What should I Google? What type of door is this called?

Are they vinyl accordion doors? I believe they might be.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 10, 2018)

No way are those bathroom walls going to work out long term done that way!
Try this for a door.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Spectrum-V...zVXMXNuNfJ_r114v3WscTbTK7ov6VgO8aAr3NEALw_wcB


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 10, 2018)

joecaption said:


> No way are those bathroom walls going to work out long term done that way!
> Try this for a door.
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Spectrum-V...zVXMXNuNfJ_r114v3WscTbTK7ov6VgO8aAr3NEALw_wcB



Yea I bought the accordion doors from Home Depot.

Are you referring to just the 2 holes in waterproof caulk, or are you referring to the area at the bottom with the wall base/caulk thing? I think the bottom should be water tight at least.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 11, 2018)

This is the only wallpaper I could find in stock.

I suppose I need to waterproof it for use in a shower?

https://www.hunker.com/13416893/how-to-waterproof-wallpaper

Better question... Why is this shower made of wallpaper, and what is the actual best way to cover those caulked spots? Ideally, the shower wouldn't be wallpaper, but it's been that way for over 20 years.


----------

